# Baby Girl Coming!!!



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Sooooo........ here's my story. 

My husband and I got married last year, bought a house this year, and have been wanting a dog ever since (actually much longer than that, but couldn't make it a reality until now). 

We did tons and tons of research and ultimately decided on the Vizsla. Looked into rescue, talked with several groups even outside our state and were vetted as great potential V owners but were put on wait lists a mile long (guess that's a good thing). But we were still longing for our velcro dog.

After waiting what we both agreed was "long enough", we researched puppies and decided that we were indeed ready to train a tot. Began researching breeders, talked about logistics of puppy care and geared ourselves up for parenthood.

In September, I decided to pull a fast one on my husband. I secretly put a deposit on a Vizsla pup from an upcoming litter of our agreed-upon breeder. 

I fibbed to hubby and told him that I contacted the breeder, but all the puppies-to-be were already accounted for, so she's going to call us just as soon as she's ready to have her next litter. 

So he has no idea that he's getting a puppy for Christmas!! 

This has been the hardest secret to keep, in my life!!!!

Pups were born Oct 13 (TWELVE OF THEM!!!!!), I get to pick her (I chose a GIRL :-*) TOMORROW!!! And she's coming home Dec 11.

I am so excited, I'm ready to burst. I can't believe it's finally happening! And that I haven't blabbed yet. 

Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Congratulations on your soon to be Princess.... welcome to the club!

Make sure you show her off on here with lots of pictures. 
You will find this forum has a tonne of great information on here.

Remember, be patient and consistent with your training and your little V will repay you with tonnes of licks and kisses. 
This dog will change your life. ;D


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

So happy for!! Just this morning I was cleaning up my email account and reread all of the emails exchanged between me and the breeder. I can't believe how fast the time has gone by, my girl is 10 1/2 months old now. I had forgotten some of the little quirks that she exhibited as a wee babe and has held on to. She had to lick every surface and toy...one group of pics were all with her tongue sticking out!! She has the fasted tongue in the west...I swear it's like a whip crack when she gets it going.

I really miss the sweet puppy time, I have to remind myself regularly that there is no more room in the house right now!!


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

So I went to pick our little girl today! She wore herself out playing and fell asleep right in my arms. Absolutely precious. I almost picked the runt but thought she might be a little too *feisty* for us! All know is our lives are truly about to change. I am over the moon with excitement!!!! Breeder took some pics and I will post them as soon as she sends them to me! 3 weeks till she comes home. 

Looking forward to chatting with you all much more, after I've been lurking on here for weeks!


----------



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

Pineapple said:


> Looking forward to chatting with you all much more, after I've been lurking on here for weeks!


This made me laugh... I lurked for about a month. Congrats on the little lady! Make sure to ask a lot of questions on here....we all (well, most) love to answer questions! Good luck with your new bestest friend!

-adam


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Your husband is going to ask you soon why you are acting so strange. Are you ready to tell him you are having an affair with a Vizsla?

So apparently you haven't seen the other post where there is this guy saying he is getting one for his wife and he hasn't told her yet!

Maybe you will have 2 Vizslas...


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, God. I really doubt he would be clever enough to do this for me, but one of my friends was thinking the same thing. I know the breeder wouldn't let it happen. But I KNOW we will have a 2nd someday. I just know one will not be enough.

He says I'm acting shady!!!


----------

